
Ask HN: What do you wish you'd known to get your first 100 customers? - jdquey
For those under 100 customers:<p>What do you feel would be helpful to know right now to get your first 100 customers?<p>For those with 100+ customers:<p>Was it important to know who your competitors are? Or did you ignore them?<p>Did you do a product launch? Where&#x2F;how did you launch (e.g. did a press release + outreach, Hacker News, Reddit, Product Hunt)? Did you consider it successful? Or a flop?<p>How did you determine your price point? Did you have any pricing strategy?<p>What was your go-to-market strategy after the launch?
======
confbase
Reddit thread:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/e2itn7/saas_found...](https://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/e2itn7/saas_foundersdevelopers_what_do_you_wish_youd/)

